# Lohnt sich ein Upgrade?



## Gudeek (22. März 2014)

Moin moin!

Ich spiele jetzt seit einigen Wochen mit der Idee, ein PC Upgrade durchzuführen, mehr aus Bequemlichkeit als aus akutem Bedarf heraus.
Bisher steht bei mir folgendes:

- Ein alter PC, Core2Duo mit 2,2 GHz, einer 8800GT und 4GB RAM. (von 2009 glaub ich )
- Ein neuerer Laptop, i5 480M und GT 540M, 4GB RAM.

Nutzung: Hauptsächlich 0815 PC Zeug: Surfen, Photoshop, leichte Spielereien ohne zu großen Grafikaufwand (Minecraft, CS:GO, Trackmania, Emulatoren etc). 
Ich benutze im Moment den Laptop mit zweitem Bildschirm, weil er schön leise läuft und die Spiele (wenn auch schlechter als der Desktop) laufen lässt. Der Desktop-PC staubt grade also ein. 
Da mein Laptop aber die meisten Sachen eher schlecht als recht schafft (der zweite Bildschirm mit höherer Auflösung ist da wohl ein wenig Schuld) dachte ich nun, ein bisschen Geld in die Hand zu nehmen und auf nen neuen Desktop auszuweiten.

Meine Idee:
GPU, PSU, HDD und DVD-Laufwerk vom alten Tower behalten, dann ca. 300€ in CPU, SSD, Gehäuse, Mainboard und RAM stecken. Die PSU ist mit 550W wohl noch gut genug für ein Upgrade, das Gehäuse ist nicht mehr zu gebrauchen.

Bisher hab ich mit folgendem gerechnet (Preise in Klammern von Alternate):

AMD FX-6300 (97€)
Samsung 840 EVO 120GB (73€)
G.Skill 8GB 1600 MHz (64€)
ASRock 985GM-GS3 FX (52€)
Sharkoon MA-W1000 (40€)

Macht 326€ gerundet. 

Jetzt die Fragen: 
- Sind die Komponenten ihr Geld so wert oder gibt es bessere Alternativen? 
- Ich möchte es gerne recht leise haben, wie sieht es da aus? Braucht man ein teures, gedämmtes Gehäuse? 
- Lohnt sich das Upgrade mehr, als wenn ich einfach nur ne SSD einbaue für 70€ (bzw 80 mit Kit im Laptop)?
- Würde die Performance erheblich größer als die vom Laptop sein?
- Gibt es ne günstige GPU, die meine 8800GT wegfegt und empfehlbar ist? 

Danke schonmal im Vorraus!


----------



## Herbboy (22. März 2014)

Eine zB AMD R7 260X für ca 100€ wäre schon um Welten stärker als deine uralte GT8800 - für Games würde ich eher die Grafikkarte wechseln als eine SSD zu nehmen, da sie SSD lediglich die Ladezeiten verkürzt und Dein Windows daher "gefühlt" viel schneller ist, obwohl der PC nicht schneller als vorher ist.

 Falls Du aber sowieso die Grafikkarte wechseln wolltest und nur wissen willst, welche gut ist: was wäre denn das Budget für die Karte?


 Bei der CPU setz lieber auf Intel Sockel 1150 - da bekommst Du für den Preis nen Core i3, der schneller als der FX-6300 ist, zudem kannst Du dabei auch später noch eine wirklich starke CPU nachrüsten


----------



## Gudeek (22. März 2014)

Wie gesagt, um die Spiele ging es nicht hauptsächlich, eher um den Alltag. Nur wenn man unter 100€ ne weitaus bessere GPU bekommt wäre es ne Überlegung wert. 
Welche Intel CPU passt da denn deiner Meinung nach? Ist der AM3+ Sockel nicht zukunftssicher? Ich hab ja sonst schon einige Fragen oben im ersten Post stehen.


----------



## Shorty484 (22. März 2014)

Gudeek schrieb:


> Wie gesagt, um die Spiele ging es nicht hauptsächlich, eher um den Alltag. Nur wenn man unter 100€ ne weitaus bessere GPU bekommt wäre es ne Überlegung wert.
> Welche Intel CPU passt da denn deiner Meinung nach? Ist der AM3+ Sockel nicht zukunftssicher? Ich hab ja sonst schon einige Fragen oben im ersten Post stehen.



Nein, AMD hinkt Intel bei den CPU's zur Zeit weit hinterher. Und für den AM3+ Sockel wirds keine Zukünftige Unterstützung geben. Wie Herbboy schon sagte, einen i3 oder i5 für Sockel 1150.

Das Tauschen der Grafikkarte lohnt sich auch wenn Du nicht so der Hardcorezocker bist, die 8800GT würde das neue System ansonsten ganz schön limitieren.

Mainboard Sockel 1150 ca. 65 €
Intel i5 4570 ca. 170 €
8 GB DDR3 1600 ca. 65 €
Gahäuse 40 €

sind 340 Euro, also wäre der Aufpreis für deutlich mehr Leistung nicht sehr hoch. Dann eventuell noch die von Herbboy vorgeschlagene Grafikkarte für um die 100 € und es wäre ein Top System


----------



## Herbboy (22. März 2014)

Eine R7 260X ist auch teils unter 100€ zu haben - nur als Anhaltspunkt: die alte AMD 5770 war schon doppelt so schnell wie eine 8800 GT, und die R7 260X ist ca 70-80% schneller als eine 5770. D.h. die wäre 2-3 mal so schnell wie Deine jetzige Karte. Noch günstigere Karten sind dann aber direkt 15-20% langsamer, das wäre nicht clever, wegen 10-20€ Ersparnis NICHT die R7 260x zu nehmen. Zumal eine 8800 GT an sich ungeeignet ist für moderne Games, da wird Dein PC auch mit ner Top-CPU in Games kaum schneller sein. Mit ner R7 260x hast Du viel mehr Gamingleistung und kannst bedenkenlos zumindest alles moderne und noch einige kommenden Dinge an Games "spielen", wenn du mal Lust hast.

Als CPU wäre ein Core i3-4310 top - der hält sogar mit nem AMD FX-8350 bei Games mit und kostet ca 95€ Intel Core i3-4130, 2x 3.40GHz, boxed (BX80646I34130) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland und als Board zB das ASRock H87M für 60€ , gibt aber auch welche für nur 50-55€


----------



## svd (22. März 2014)

Der AM3+ Sockel liegt quasi im Sterben. Der FX-6300 wäre zwar ein durchaus guter Prozessor, nur gäbe es für diesen keinen (sinnvoll) besseren Nachfolger mehr.
Falls du später nicht vorhättest, dieses Sytem "aufzurüsten" sondern fast komplett zu wechseln, immerhin bist du mit dem aktuellen PC auch lange ausgekommen, wäre es okay.

Falls die Spieleperformance wirklich zweitrangig ist, könntest du aber genauso gut für den Sockel 1150 erstmal einen Pentium G3220 für 50€ kaufen und später, bei Bedarf, durch einen waschechten Core i5 ersetzen, wenn gebrauchte Haswell i5er mal unter 100€ fallen.


----------



## Gudeek (22. März 2014)

Hey, danke für die Antwort!

Dein Vorschlag liegt aber bei 340€ ohne SSD. Mit SSD also mind. 400€, was schon wieder n ordentlicher Aufpreis ist. Dazu die GraKa für 100€ und ich bin weit aus dem eigentlichen Preisgebiet raus


----------



## Herbboy (22. März 2014)

Gudeek schrieb:


> Hey, danke für die Antwort!
> 
> Dein Vorschlag liegt aber bei 340€ ohne SSD. Mit SSD also mind. 400€, was schon wieder n ordentlicher Aufpreis ist. Dazu die GraKa für 100€ und ich bin weit aus dem eigentlichen Preisgebiet raus



Also, MEIN Vorschlag wäre nicht teurer als Deine eigene Idee, dazu dann die R7 260X als Grafikkarte, und du hast nen richtig guten PC für "Gelegenheitssspieler" - oder sogar wie svd meint nur einen Intel Pentium, da sparst Du ca 40€, und der liegt ca. auf Niveau wie ein FX-6300, was Spiele angeht


----------



## Gudeek (22. März 2014)

Ja Herbboy, das bezog sich auf Shorty's Antwort.
Ist denn ein Pentium noch über dem Niveau des i5-480M aus meinem Laptop? Es wundert mich grade, dass die Dualcores von Intel mit den "highend" Octacores von AMD mithalten sollen. 
Wie siehts mit den anderen Punkten aus: Lautstärke, Alternativen für RAM und SSD?

Danke nochmal für die Beteiligung hier


----------



## JoghurtWaldfruechte (22. März 2014)

Der i3 simuliert ja 2 zusätzliche Kerne durch Hyper Threading und der Achtkerner von AMD ist auch kein echter Achtkerner, die treffen sich also quasi in der Mitte, vereinfacht gesagt. Intel hat dann noch eine viel effizientere Architektur und schon läuft das


----------



## Herbboy (22. März 2014)

Die Intel Sockel 1150 sind halt vom Aufbau her viel moderner als der inzwischen recht alte Sockel AM3+ , die Intels sind dabei sehr effizient, zudem arbeiten die Core i3 "intern" mit 2 getrennten "Threads" pro Kern, so dass sie effektiv zu Vierkernern werden. Und grad in Games gibt es bisher und absehbar noch keine echten Vorteile von 6 oder 8 Kernen. Daher sind die AMD FX6/8er halt nicht mal besser als ein Core i3 und da Intel inzwischen auch beim Preis sehr gut dasteht (damals mit den ersten Core i-CPUs für Sockel 1156 und 1366 waren die Intels zwar etwas besser als die damaligen AMD X4-CPUs, aber VIEL viel teurer), hat AMD derzeit keinen guten Stand...

 Der Core i3 für Desktop dürfte vermutlich nicht schlechter als der i5 im Laptop sein, vlt sogar besser.

 Lautstärke: die modernen Grafikkarten sind an sich alle sehr leise - bei den Einsteigermodellen weiß ich nicht, wie das genau aussieht, da die nur einen Lüfter haben. Nur einer ist halt lauter als zwei, die langsamer drehen können. Aber die Einsteigermodelle werden nicht sehr warm, da reicht also ein einziger Lüfter sicherlich aus - leiser als ne 8800 GT wird die Karte bestimmt sein. Und für die CPU: der mitgelieferte ist okay, kann aber bei Last lauter sein, Ein CPU-Kühler für 15€ wäre schon so, dass der PC sicher sehr leise sein wird. Beim Gehäuse: das ist recht günstig, KANN sein, dass der Gehäuselüfter später das lauteste im PC ist. Man könnte zur Sicherheit nen leisen Lüfter mitbestellen, 120mm mit 600-800 U/Min.


----------



## Gudeek (22. März 2014)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Der Core i3 für Desktop dürfte vermutlich nicht schlechter als der i5 im Laptop sein, vlt sogar besser.


 
Aber dann lohnt es sich ja nicht, das Upgrade vom Laptop auf den Dektop zu machen...? Dann tut ne SSD im Laptop ja quasi das gleiche für einen Bruchteil des Geldes, nur dass die Grafikkarte nicht mehr mitkommt?


----------



## Herbboy (22. März 2014)

Gudeek schrieb:


> Aber dann lohnt es sich ja nicht, das Upgrade vom Laptop auf den Dektop zu machen...? Dann tut ne SSD im Laptop ja quasi das gleiche für einen Bruchteil des Geldes, nur dass die Grafikkarte nicht mehr mitkommt?



Was lohnt sich nicht? Wobei genau versprichst Du Dir denn einen echten Vorteil? 

 Leider gibt es so gut wie keine Vergleichstests von Desktop vs Notebook-CPUs, aber im "Windows Alltag" spielt die CPU so oder so keine große Rolle, solange sie nicht veraltet ist. Wenn es Dir aber um so was geht wie zB Videos schneller komprimieren oder Games, dann zahlt sich eine gute CPU aus


----------



## svd (22. März 2014)

Der FX-6300 ist ja ein Dreimoduler, kann also sechs Thread abarbeiten. In Spielen und Anwendungen die davon Gebrauch machen,
zieht der dem Pentium G natürlich davon. Trotzdem kannst du mit dem Pentium G noch ziemlich viel spielen.

Es ist halt so, persönlich halte ich es nicht für sinnvoll, Prozessoren um 100-120€ im Hinblick auf späteres Upgraden zu kaufen.

Ich finde es zB überhaupt nicht sinnvoll, einen 105€ Core i3-4330 später durch einen 160€ Core i5 oder gar 270€ Core i7 zu ersetzen.
Der Core i3 spielt, mit einer guten Grafikkarte, ab und zu setzt du halt die Filter runter, eh alle erhältlichen Spiele problemlos ab.
Bevor es nötig wäre diesen auszutauschen, stünde sowieso sinnvoller ein Wechsel auf neue Architektur an.

Genauso verhält es sich mit einer ca. 120€ AMD CPU, etwa dem FX-8320 für den Sockel AM3+. Mehr CPU ist garnicht mal notwendig.

Müsste ich selber entscheiden, wählte ich, je nach Budget und Markenvorlieben zwischen den Varianten:

AMD: FX-6300/FX8320 (ca. 90/120€) und günstiges AM3+ 970 Board (ca. 55€, weil ja eh nicht aufgerüstet wird, aber OC Möglichkeit sollte vorhanden sein)

Intel 1: Pentium G (ca. 50€, wenn mir die Leistung momentan reicht) und ordentliches Sockel 1150 H87 Board (ca. 60€) für späteren gebrauchten Core i5 (ca. 100€)

Intel 2: Core i5 (ca. 170€) und ordentliches H87 (ca. 60-70€) Board.

Also, entweder zuerst Pentium G (mit Hinblick auf späteren Core i5) oder gleich den vollen Core i5... oder den AMD FX anstatt des Core-i3.


----------



## Gudeek (22. März 2014)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Was lohnt sich nicht? Wobei genau versprichst Du Dir denn einen echten Vorteil?
> 
> Leider gibt es so gut wie keine Vergleichstests von Desktop vs Notebook-CPUs, aber im "Windows Alltag" spielt die CPU so oder so keine große Rolle, solange sie nicht veraltet ist. Wenn es Dir aber um so was geht wie zB Videos schneller komprimieren oder Games, dann zahlt sich eine gute CPU aus


 Vielleicht kam es zu undeutlich rüber: Ich bin ja zur Zeit kein Harcore-Gamer, ich möchte für den Alltag beim surfen/Photoshoppen und alle 2-3 Tage mal ne Stunde zocken ein flüssiges und schnelles System haben. Wenn die hier vorgeschlagenen Modelle den i5-480M in meinem Laptop kaum überschreiten, dann lohnt sich ein Umsteigen auf einen Desktop mit mehreren hundert Euronen Investition doch nicht. Stattdessen hatte ich dann im Hinterkopf, einfach eine SSD in den Laptop zu hauen und damit die Geschwindigkeit im Alltag (nicht ingame) zu erhöhen. *Wenn *sich aber eben für ~300€ ein PC sichten lässt, der meinen Laptop weit in den Schatten stellt, wäre es eine Überlegung wert. Die 8800GT ist ja auch besser als die GT 540M in meinem Laptop, daher kam der Gedanke erst auf.


----------



## Gudeek (22. März 2014)

svd schrieb:


> *Es ist halt so, persönlich halte ich es nicht für sinnvoll, Prozessoren um 100-120€ im Hinblick auf späteres Upgraden zu kaufen.*
> [...]
> Müsste ich selber entscheiden, wählte ich, je nach Budget und Markenvorlieben zwischen den Varianten:
> 
> ...


Also hältst du den 6300 für besser als den i3 wenn es nicht um Upgrades geht? Oder missverstehe ich dich grade?


----------



## svd (22. März 2014)

Ja, genau, das bezieht sich nur auf ein System ohne geplante Upgrademöglichkeit.

Meiner Meinung nach, müssen weder FX-6300/FX-8320, noch ein Haswell Core-i3, während ihrer Einsatzzeit durch einen nominell stärkeren Prozessor auf der selben Plattform getauscht werden. (Allerdings kann ich mich da auch irren!)

Es stimmt schon, dass der Core i3 im Schnitt schneller als ein FX Prozessor ist. Das heißt aber natürlich nicht, dass ein Spiel deswegen gleich unspielbar ruckelt, bloß weil du einen AMD Prozessor hast.  In der Praxis wirst du den Unterschied, ohne fraps in der Ecke, wohl kaum merken. Hat ein Spiel allerdings ordentliche Mehrkernunterstützung, ist der FX dann im Vorteil.

Und wegen deiner Notebook CPU... die Performance in einem Spiel wird noch immer hauptsächlich von der Grafikkarte bestimmt. Daher wäre jeder Desktop mit dedizierter Grafikkarte besser als das Notebook.
Selbst wenn du einen mobilen Core i7 und der GT540 hättest, würde Spielen auf einem Celeron DualCore und 100€ Grafikkarte mehr Spaß machen. 

edit: Ach ja, bei FX Prozessoren musst du aber einplanen, dass auch ein neuer CPU Kühler (ua. auch für's Übertakten) nötig ist. Die AMD boxed Kühler sind richtig übel. Und vlt. empfiehlt sich ein FX daher eher für Vielspieler. 
Wenn du hauptsächlich im Browser oder (Office)Anwendungen unterwegs bist, ist eine sparsamere und kühlere (d.h. auch insgesamt leisere) Intel CPU sicher nicht verkehrt.


----------



## Herbboy (22. März 2014)

Wenn es Dir nur um den Alltags-Speed geht, dann kauf nur eine SSD fürs Notebook. Grad der "Kleinkram" wird da viel schneller geladen, so dass man meint, es sei 2-3 mal so schnell geworden. Was nicht schneller laufen wird sind Dinge wie zB eine Aufwendige Filterberechnung bei Photoshop, die zB 20 Sekunden dauert - die dauert dann weiterhin so lange. Was aber schneller geht ist zB das Starten von Windows und Photoshop, das Anzeigen eines Ordnerinhalts, das Laden eines Bildes, wenn das so groß ist, dass es jetzt von HDD einige Sekunden braucht usw.

 Wenn aber gewisse Berechnungen zB bei Photoshop Dir sehr wichtig sind, bringt ne gute CPU was - aber da weiß ich echt nicht, welche denn wirklich merkbar besser wäre als der i5-480 im Notebook.


----------



## Gudeek (22. März 2014)

Gut, vielen Dank schonmal euch beiden!  Ich denke ich werd erstmal ne SSD auf den Laptop hauen, und wenn es nicht reicht kann man ja den nächsten PC um diese SSD herum bauen, macht ja auch nichts. Das mit dem i3 > FX werd ich mir merken, ebenso wie die 760X als Tipp, danke!

Eine Sache dann noch zur SSD: Isses da wurscht, welchen Hersteller man wählt? Es gibt grade ne 128GB von ADATA (Premier Pro SP900) bei mindfactory für 58€, das scheint mir recht billig zu sein. Ist da im Vergleich zu den EVOs ein Unterschied merkbar?


----------



## Herbboy (22. März 2014)

Du kannst ja auch - falls die SSD im Laptop nicht das gewünschte bringt - die SSD wiederum in den PC einbauen, wenn du dann neue CPu usw. holen willst.

 Grad Laptops werden durch ne SSD halt gefühlt extrem viel schneller, weil die Laptop-Festplatten idR langsamer sind als die von PCs und bei Laptops auch oft mehr "Kram" geladen werden muss als am PC. Ich hab in mein Laptop auch ne SSD eingebaut - vorher fühlte der sich trotz modernem core i5 an wie ein alter AMD Dualcore von vor 8 Jahren, mit der SSD flutscht es nun


----------

